# [SOLVED] C drive not recognized by Disk Defrag



## equisnextplease (Feb 20, 2012)

Hello to all,
I have an HP pavilion dv7, windows 7 OS, SP1, and recently I tried to defragment my hard drive, but it doesn't come up as an option. (see attached img) It does, however, show up in disk management. I have read some forums, but I can't find the answer to my specific problem. Since this is the first time I tried to defragment it, I cannot tell you if it's related to anything I have done in the past, such as disk partitioning, or anything weird like that. I think there's a possibility that a friend partitioned my disk back in the day, but I don't remember exactly. I would really appreciate any feedback.

Cheerios!

Maria


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: C drive not recognized by Disk Defrag*

Run chkdsk. After this, if nothing is found it should show up after reboot. Problem is usually caused by a crash and restart.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: C drive not recognized by Disk Defrag*

Or try this Open the Hardware and Devices troubleshooter

My girlfriend's laptop had the same issue. I think it has to do with a bug with the hibernate or sleep mode.

If all else fails there is a 3rd part defrag tool called Defraggler.


----------



## equisnextplease (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: C drive not recognized by Disk Defrag*

Here are the results of chkdsk:

Chkdsk was executed in read-only mode on a volume snapshot. 

Checking file system on C:
The type of the file system is NTFS.

WARNING! F parameter not specified.
Running CHKDSK in read-only mode.

CHKDSK is verifying files (stage 1 of 3)...
550400 file records processed. File verification completed.
807 large file records processed. 0 bad file records processed. 0 EA records processed. 60 reparse records processed. CHKDSK is verifying indexes (stage 2 of 3)...
668668 index entries processed. Index verification completed.
0 unindexed files scanned. 0 unindexed files recovered. CHKDSK is verifying security descriptors (stage 3 of 3)...
550400 file SDs/SIDs processed. Cleaning up 4348 unused index entries from index $SII of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 4348 unused index entries from index $SDH of file 0x9.
Cleaning up 4348 unused security descriptors.
Security descriptor verification completed.
59135 data files processed. CHKDSK is verifying Usn Journal...
33848776 USN bytes processed. Usn Journal verification completed.
Windows has checked the file system and found no problems.

471998463 KB total disk space.
174646740 KB in 471025 files.
235968 KB in 59136 indexes.
0 KB in bad sectors.
833539 KB in use by the system.
65536 KB occupied by the log file.
296282216 KB available on disk.

4096 bytes in each allocation unit.
117999615 total allocation units on disk.
74070554 allocation units available on disk.

Here are the results of the troubleshooter:

Hardware and Devices Publisher details 

Issues found 
Hardware changes might not have been detectedHardware changes might not have been detected Detected 
Scan for recent hardware changes Completed 

Potential issues that were checked 
Windows Update configured to never install driversWindows Update configured to never install drivers
Driver updates aren't automatically installed when detected by Windows Update. Issue not present 

Issues found Detection details 

6 Hardware changes might not have been detected Detected 

Scan for recent hardware changes Completed 

Scanning might find new devices attached to your computer and install them. 


Potential issues that were checked Detection details 

Windows Update configured to never install drivers Issue not present 

Driver updates aren't automatically installed when detected by Windows Update. 


Detection details 

Collection information 
Computer Name: MECHAS 
Windows Version: 6.1 
Architecture: amd64 
Time: Friday, October 05, 2012 11:48:09 AM 

Publisher details 

Hardware and Devices 
Use hardware and access devices connected to your computer. 
Package Version: 1.1 
Publisher: Microsoft Windows 
Hardware and Devices 
Use hardware and access devices connected to your computer. 
Package Version: 1.0 
Publisher: Microsoft Corporation 

There's still the same 3 options in my defrag window. I'll check out the defraggler next. Thanks.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: C drive not recognized by Disk Defrag*

Hi, you need to go to start search and type:- cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" this will open a cmd as admin. At the prompt type:-


```
chkdsk/f
```
 (press enter) say Y to run at restart. Restart computer 5 stages of chkdsk will run can take awhile. When finished it will boot into windows, open a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) at the prompt:- 


```
defrag -a c:
```
 (press enter) this assumes the OS is on c: drive, the results will be a analysis of the drives fragmentation (like you got with analysis in XP) Tells you if you should defrag or not.

To defrag type:-

defrag /c: (press enter)


----------



## equisnextplease (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: C drive not recognized by Disk Defrag*

Thank you jenae, I ran the commands as you asked, it took a couple of hours, but apparently the defragmenting was done. And now the C drive shows up in the disk fragmenting window.

Thanks again!


----------



## gemtothemini (Oct 7, 2012)

I am having the same issue but when I enter the chkdsk command, it only gets to 51% and then a lot of errors pop up.

What should I do?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please repost stating completely your problem. It's different then this one. Thread is now closed.


----------

